
Vector vs. SIMD: Dynamic Power Efficiency - rys
https://massivebottleneck.com/2019/02/17/vector-vs-simd-dynamic-power-efficiency/
======
arundemeure
Thanks for posting this here :)

One thing I forget to mention in the article is that the RISC-V Vector
Extension doesn't really have to be used to compute long vectors. In theory
you could set a vector length of 4 and depending on the architecture you'd
still get good performance. But in that case you'd also lose some of the power
efficiency advantages I talk about...

